# Gamehouse88



## Monocle (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with gamehouse88.com.
I was thinking of buying an AceKard 2i from them, but when I google search them, I can't really find any testimonials.
I'm sorry if this has been asked before, but if you can help, thank you.


----------



## Kashif (Sep 18, 2011)

dont buy from them. buy from a more reputable site such as zhuzhuchina or lightake


----------



## katrina0126 (Sep 19, 2011)

,I have  never buy flashcard on this site,my r4i gold 3ds card is from digitopz site,i have done business with the seller several times,very good shopping experience here.


----------



## lightakejerry (Sep 19, 2011)

I've never heard this shop,you'd better buy from those shops which have got good reviews in shoptemp or acekard forum.The latest Acekard 2i was marked with "DSi(XL) & 3DS compatible" but some shops were still selling the old version which has stop production, please pay attention to it.


----------

